# Using Simple Green stone cleaner & stainless steel appliances?



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

To clean my granite (natural stone) countertop,

I am using the Simple Green Stone Cleaner:


and sometimes I add the the Simple Green stone polish after doing the above:


My question is this: If either of these products get onto my stainless-steel appliances (or for example, my stainless steel faucet, soap dispenser, etc or range) -- will it hurt the stainless steel?

Just want to make sure that I don't destroy my nice-looking appliances, as when one sprays on these products, I am sure some of it arrives to places it wasn't meant to be ...

All opinions welcome!

P.S. My granite is sealed.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

When in doubt, have a cloth handy and wipe the overspray off right away. Then you have nothing to worry about.


----------

